# 1971 GTO brake problem



## rcush (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,
I just picked up a 71 and the only issue I am having is the brakes seem to be partially engaged all the time (dragging). The previous owner put an ebay special power boost and master cylinder on the car and noticed a problem since. He thought the push rod needed to be adjusted but I thought they could not be adjusted. Could the master cylinder be wrong? Thanks,

Bob


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

push rod on brake pedal can be adjusted at the yoke.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

rcush said:


> Hi,
> I just picked up a 71 and the only issue I am having is the brakes seem to be partially engaged all the time (dragging). The previous owner put an ebay special power boost and master cylinder on the car and noticed a problem since. He thought the push rod needed to be adjusted but I thought they could not be adjusted. Could the master cylinder be wrong? Thanks,
> 
> Bob


its possible but its more likely the calipers are rusted. jack up the wheel thats dragging. then crack loose the brakelines on the master cyl. if the dragging stops its the master cyl. if it does not its the caliper.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Drive it around and feel for the hot wheel, if 3 are cool, adjust the hot one. I screwed up an adjustment one time and had my right rear cooking/smoking. Backed off the adjuster and put 20K on it so far.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

rcush said:


> Hi,
> I just picked up a 71 and the only issue I am having is the brakes seem to be partially engaged all the time (dragging). The previous owner put an ebay special power boost and master cylinder on the car and noticed a problem since. He thought the push rod needed to be adjusted but I thought they could not be adjusted. Could the master cylinder be wrong? Thanks,
> 
> Bob


So, was the car originally equiped with manual brakes and the previous owner "converted" to power? If the pushrod is too long it could be preloading the master cylinder.
My car had power and I converted to manual and I needed an adjustable rod to achieve the proper length.


----------



## rcush (Aug 6, 2011)

I found the adjustment at the yoke, made some changes which seemed to help. The calipers were replaced last year (The car has not been driven much) so I belive these are fine.

I read somewhere about differences between master cylinders as far as the depth of the push rod pocket, thought I would check with you guys before ordering a replacement master cylinder from Ames, Thanks,

Bob


----------

